# coris wrasse feeding?



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

Have had him 10 days.... he comes out only at 4:30 pm like clock work I have never seen him eat if anything. He will take a piece in and spit it out. Feed mix of mysis, brine and spirl.... Any one have any suggestions? Concerns. Lfs where I got him said he just isn't adjusted yet....


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

bohmert said:


> Have had him 10 days.... he comes out only at 4:30 pm like clock work I have never seen him eat if anything. He will take a piece in and spit it out. Feed mix of mysis, brine and spirl.... Any one have any suggestions? Concerns. Lfs where I got him said he just isn't adjusted yet....


 
Sorry I never responded to this. Have you tried soaking the food in garlic beforehand?


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

No, just regular garlic? Havent seen him for a couple days either.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

bohmert said:


> No, just regular garlic? Havent seen him for a couple days either.


Kent sells a product called Garlic Xtreme.

What kind of tank is he in? Do you have a sandy bottom? They like to burrow and might not feel comfortable if he can't do that. Also, what size tank is this?


----------



## bohmert (May 26, 2012)

75g tank. Yes sand bottom


----------



## RSully (Nov 22, 2012)

Boh, the garlic extreme is a great product but do some research on how often to use it. I do use it but only about 4-5 days a week because of something I read (sorry can't remember right now but it will spike something with daily use). Hope things work out for your wrasse.


----------

